# Speeding Fines!



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Right so just spoke to my boss yesterday and our hire care has a 625dhm fine against it which they have paid.

How much are speeding fines here, I was under the impression they were much lower!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stealth tax, you'd be a well just paying it.


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Stealth tax? Is there no fixed cost of a speeding fine here?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

g11king said:


> Stealth tax? Is there no fixed cost of a speeding fine here?


No, it depends on how much you exceeded the speed limit by. It starts from AED 600 (+ Knowledge fee) and rises steadily, with the worst being a fine + black points and your car being impounded! For the absolute nutters, they are also banned from driving.

The Dubai Police website actually has a list of traffic offences and the fines for each offence.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Speed fines start at 600 dhs, if you have a company which pays your speeding fines for you you are are quite lucky


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If the rental company is the one paying it, then have been told they add a fee on to it. Still have never seen a bill, just get emails from the boss saying you owe xxx so not sure on this. Was told if you pay them directly before the rental company gets the ticket, you get around that fee. Throw in a column to your budget for stealth tax and add a few thousand dirhams to the total budget


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If the rental company is the one paying it, then have been told they add a fee on to it. Still have never seen a bill, just get emails from the boss saying you owe xxx so not sure on this. Was told if you pay them directly before the rental company gets the ticket, you get around that fee. Throw in a column to your budget for stealth tax and add a few thousand dirhams to the total budget


True, the rental company charges me 10% of the value of the fine as processing fee. Can't really complain considering the hassles involved of trying to locate the police station, the right department, etc plus the obvious fact that I can't really be bothered to go and pay the fine myself.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You just pay them on line at dubaipolice.gov.ae, mine have varied beteen 300 and 1000 over the last few years. If my company paid them i`d be laughing!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You just pay them on line at dubaipolice.gov.ae, mine have varied beteen 300 and 1000 over the last few years. If my company paid them i`d be laughing!


For some reason, they do not always appear online (or maybe, I'm doing something wrong!). I had 2 speeding fines (from Abu Dhabi) that did not appear online, despite the fact that I'd been checking the police website almost daily. The rental company did send me proof of the fine and the payment made though, so couldn't exactly argue - just paid up!


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones who gets his fines paid...though that is more to do with the fact that when the UK boss visits he borrows the car and normally racks up a fine or two and all the rentals + fines go off of his credit card so he just pays them!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't forget, if you travel around the emirates, fines "awarded" in other emirates don't show up on the Dubai police site.

I have found fines on the AD police site as well


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't forget, if you travel around the emirates, fines "awarded" in other emirates don't show up on the Dubai police site.
> 
> I have found fines on the AD police site as well


That would explain why some of my fines did not show up when I checked the Dubai Police website.


----------

